# Best Audio Study Material



## perimeter (May 20, 2012)

I'm headed on a long road trip and would like to use the time to study for my paramedic class.  I'm about halfway through it.  Can anyone recommend any audio material?  I've found two things so far, one is called vangonotes and it is done by the Audible company.  It is five sections each about 5 hours long for $20 per section.  The other thing I've found was emssuccess.com which offers 8 hours of review material for $30.  Are there other options? Any opinions from anyone who has tried these things?  Once again, this is just going to be supplemental to all my other work.  Just trying to make the best of 28 hours in the car.

Thanks.


----------



## Medic Tim (May 20, 2012)

perimeter said:


> I'm headed on a long road trip and would like to use the time to study for my paramedic class.  I'm about halfway through it.  Can anyone recommend any audio material?  I've found two things so far, one is called vangonotes and it is done by the Audible company.  It is five sections each about 5 hours long for $20 per section.  The other thing I've found was emssuccess.com which offers 8 hours of review material for $30.  Are there other options? Any opinions from anyone who has tried these things?  Once again, this is just going to be supplemental to all my other work.  Just trying to make the best of 28 hours in the car.
> 
> Thanks.



I used to record lectures and listen to them in the car. I drove an hour each way for Medic school 3 to 5 days a week. I found it helped quite a bit.


----------



## perimeter (May 20, 2012)

Thanks.  Unfortunately, I leave on Thursday and haven't recorded anything.  Did you record your digitally?  Would you think I could find someone who has recorded their lectures and send them to me?  I should have thought ahead a little better and bought a recorder to do that.


----------



## Emt512 (Jun 2, 2012)

perimeter said:


> Thanks.  Unfortunately, I leave on Thursday and haven't recorded anything.  Did you record your digitally?  Would you think I could find someone who has recorded their lectures and send them to me?  I should have thought ahead a little better and bought a recorder to do that.



So did you get the Ems success audio recording?


----------



## perimeter (Jun 2, 2012)

No, I might get it for the drive back.


----------



## Emt512 (Jun 2, 2012)

perimeter said:


> No, I might get it for the drive back.



I just emailed the company to see if I can download straight to my iPhone.. Hopefully so... I'm on a 36 hour shift and my partner is less than stellar in the personality department


----------



## perimeter (Jun 2, 2012)

Good luck getting a response.  I've sent 2 emails to them and havent gotten a response. One reason I havent bought it yet.


----------



## Emt512 (Jun 2, 2012)

perimeter said:


> Good luck getting a response.  I've sent 2 emails to them and havent gotten a response. One reason I havent bought it yet.



Just got a response.. They told me that they have had people try downloading to the iPhone in the past and the best bet would be sure you have Internet access and a computer to hook your iphone up for downloading... Btw the email I used is support@Emssuccess.com


----------



## beandip4all (Jun 2, 2012)

There are some decent Anatomy and Physiology lectures on recordings, but I don't know if that's too broad for you?  Looking for paramedic-specific? 

Are you riding with someone?  Could always give your co-pilot a study sheet and have them quiz you.


----------



## Emt512 (Jun 2, 2012)

beandip4all said:


> There are some decent Anatomy and Physiology lectures on recordings, but I don't know if that's too broad for you?  Looking for paramedic-specific?
> 
> Are you riding with someone?  Could always give your co-pilot a study sheet and have them quiz you.



Are you kidding?! could always learn something.. Lol what's the link? 

Yeah co pilotess isn't much help unfortunately


----------



## Ecgg (Jun 3, 2012)

Medic Specific (Basics)

Jeffrey Guy, MD Pharm 
http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/ems-pharmacology-for-prehospital/id290936644

Jeffrey Guy  ICU Rounds and PHTLS Stuff is good

http://emcrit.org/ Has good stuff


Search out Vital Sings for EMS Podcasts
Very boring and repetitive in monotone voice by someone who has no clue what they are reading. However for medic class probably the best in terms of state and National testing.


----------



## CANDawg (Jun 5, 2012)

There is a great (free!) podcast from Albany Medical Center on iTunes. It's their monthly EMS lecture series, presented by 2nd and 3rd year residents. There are a wide variety of topics, and they range from about 40 minutes to an hour. Search them on iTunes.


----------



## perimeter (Jun 5, 2012)

I like your "signature." I would argue that asystole is the MOST stable rhythm, haha.


----------

